# Cormek Dod - Space Wolves Dreadnaught



## Tommie Soule (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi guys  I thought i would introduce my self with a bit of my space wolves army i finished today,Cormek Dod.
I named him this because of a rather good section of the book Prospero Burns by Dan Abnett

Hope you like him


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Beautiful work, but the snow on the spring-green grass somehow doesn't ring true...


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Deneris said:


> Beautiful work, but the snow on the spring-green grass somehow doesn't ring true...


C'mon now, you live in Canada too. You've seen it happen :don-t_mention:

It would make more sense if it were more muddy looking I suppose, but I already feel bad nitpicking such an awesome model's base.

Great job man!!


----------



## Tommie Soule (Jan 12, 2013)

Yup snow in spring is rather common where i live.

However I will frost the rest of the base and add it to the rest of the army cos yes it is too green

Thanks guys!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

That is certainly a sterling introduction to the forums. Great work. 

Welcome to the boards by the way.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Oh wow, didn't even realize it was your first post! 

I look forward to seeing many more, specially if you have more space wolves. Those guys look amazing painted to the standard you are showing with this mini.


----------



## Oldenangry (Oct 31, 2012)

Gorgeous mini!

You did an amazing job.

Assuredly something to be proud of, and as someone with a long-standing love of all things Space Wolf... I love it.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

fecking brilliant, would you consider placing the wolf head on the assault cannon over the muzzle so the bullets are coming out of its mouth? Damn have to wait to rep you again!!!!


----------



## RGilbert27 (Jan 21, 2013)

Looks nice though i would have put the wolf's head as the end of the barrel and not on top.


----------

